# Happy birthday Melissa! (July 16)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sending fabulous birthday wishes to Melissa while she's away on her travels...

*Happy birthday, Melissa!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Melissa! arty:

Thanks for such an awesome forum! Make sure to celebrate as much as you can... you deserve it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Melissa!
*
Thanks for all you do for us Hav-addicts!

Have fun!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! LOVE CATHERINE OLLIE and AUSTIN......*

*AND SHADOW THE CAT....*

*AND DH*

*And... MATT the 17 year old....bro...*

*THANKS for ALL you do!!!* eace::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa- Hope you are having a great trip and a fabulous birthday!

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
Have a great time on vacation, where ever you are!!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hippo Birdy Two Ewes*

Riki and Daisy wish you the very best. And Best wishes too.

Doggy licks, havanese circles, and no matts!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Stella, Eileen and Cody wish you a happy birthday! Hope your next orbit rocks! And thanks for this forum.:cheer2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA! THANKS FOR GIVING US THIS GREAT FORUM!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa

Hope you are 







on your b-day vaca.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday too ! Have a wonderful day.

Thank you for all your hard work.

Jon, Sylvia and Luna


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Have a great year!

*Thanks for the wonderful forum! *


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Melissa. Hope it's the start of a very special year.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Melissa! You Rock!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA!!! Hope that you have a wonderful day!!
Make sure it includes martinis!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! I hope this year is the best you've ever had! Also, thank you for such a wonderful forum!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa!

Thank you for creating such a wonderful place where we can discuss our furbabies!

arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Melissa!!*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

:kiss::kiss::hug:MELISSA IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LUCKY THAT I AM SNOWED UNDER AT WORK ON HER BIRTHDAY. OTHERWISE, THERE WOULD BE BIRTHDAY POSTS ALL OVER THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAPPY HAWAIIAN BURFDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa.
Thank you for this wonderful forum. I've met some really wonderful people through this forum that I otherwise would never have known and for that, I am very grateful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I remember when you did that last year, Dawna. There were random birthday wishes in almost every active topic. ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It was birthday hijacking:biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you! Happy Birthday!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dawna said:


> It was birthday hijacking:biggrin1:


Dawna is see you smiling:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa! Thanks for a wonderful forum!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA!!!*Hope you're having a terrific time. You deserve it!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA!! YOU'RE A STAR IN MY BOOK!! PARTY ON!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Melissa,
I hope you are having a wonderful Birthday. 
And thank you for the Forum and all the hard work that you continue to put into it.
HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hip hip Hooray!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Melissa!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIRL !!!!! 

*A 'rose' for the birthday girl. *:biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa!! WAhoo!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday,


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhhh Hot guys and shoes.. and Martinis! WOO I love it! 

Thanks so much everyone! Yall are the best. MUWAHHHH!

I am in Hawaii, about to go on a long walk and then to the beach. I am a dork, still calling the Apple store here every hour to see if they got in a new shipment of IPhones. 

Ill post photos! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Enjoy your tropical birthday, Melissa. 

Marj, those shoes are hilarious!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIRL!

_Have a great one and many a cocktails _

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Melissa!!

Have a wonderful, relaxing vacation!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum: Happy Birthday Melissa! :drum::juggle:

Hope you have a fantastic vacation!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Melissa in Paradise. Have a blast!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Melissa!!!! your forum goddess you!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA"*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday melissa. i "heart" fellow cancers! yay team july!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I almost missed the opportunity to wish a happy birthday for a fabulous forum leader! You rock, girl! Enjoy your day!!!!!


----------

